# Fuel consumption Class C Majestic Flyer



## Katia (May 25, 2015)

What would be the fuel consumption of a Majestic Flyer 24' Chevy Van 30 1997 (7.4 liters - 454 - with overdrive) ? Tx


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2015)

Probably around 8 MPG but all depends on your drive habits.


----------

